# Marcus Soares seminar.



## Damian Mavis (Nov 21, 2002)

What do you guys think of Marcus Soares?  I'm going to a small 10 person only seminar in a couple of weeks and am pretty excited.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## ace (Nov 28, 2002)

He is from what ive heard realy Good
But i am only repeating what i've heard


----------



## JDenz (Dec 24, 2002)

How was it?


----------



## Damian Mavis (Dec 24, 2002)

It was excellent.  I had been messing around with Gracie Ju Jitsu for awhile but that night I officially became a student of Carlson Gracie BJJ under Marcus Soares and his student Karim Byron and am a proud owner of a shiny new white belt.

It's a weird experience wearing a white belt again, but I'm enjoying it.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## JDenz (Dec 24, 2002)

sounds cool


----------

